
Ask HN: Need advice for a senior lead - ipiphi
I work as a lead in an organization.I started my career as a back end dev with Java &#x2F; JEE and for the last three years started working on Front end technologies like angular,React JS etc. I find the front end as interesting yet very challenging. As a lead I have this dilemma on how to handle junior developers who are smart and more experienced in front end than me. I try myself to keep updated but it becomes challenging when it comes to lower level details especially css etc. Please advice on how to cope up with this situation and be an effective lead
======
shotgungg
First of all, being a lead is not you in competition with your juniors.
Everyone of us have different experiences and different starting points.

IMO It is helpful to remove the "senior" or "junior" title when working with
them.

Work with them. Provide guidance when needed. Learn from them. Trust them.
Consider their opinions. Help them provide you with information on things you
are not familiar with. Praise their accomplishments in public. Critisize
mistakes in private. Provide useful feedback

Have fun :)

~~~
ipiphi
Thank you.I agree on what you said I am actually following some of the ideas.I
am not ashamed to learn from them. The real problem comes when it to clients
or a third party who try to compare my overall experience with those less
experienced and expect more

~~~
akmr726
The fact that you say "I am not ashamed to learn from them" says you are
always conscious of the fact about you not knowing more than every one else. I
feel this seems to be problem with culture being frosted in your organization.

Team / Dev Lead does not mean you need to know every bit of code being written
rather concentrate on bigger picture. You need to lead by providing guidance
and make sure you are not trying to micro-manage people which may be landing
you to compete with your team members. All projects have leads but there are
developers who are very good in their work, the more you give credit to their
work, the more you become trusted and lead status otherwise you will only be
competing with your team members.

~~~
ipiphi
Well said. Its very rare people recognize the 'culture' impact in working
environments

------
dkarapetyan
Treat the junior devs as peers and you'll be fine.

